# .300 savage vs .300 win mag



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

is there any difference in the ballistics of a .300 savage and a .300 win mag


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

pretty big difference. with a 150g bullet
300 savage...... 2600 or so
300 win mag.....3300+

the 300 savage doesnt have the poop that the win mag does. but it doesnt have the kick either........ and its probably killed alot more deer (its been around since 1920, 43 years before the win mag)


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

The .300 Savage compares ballistically to the .308 more so than the .300 Win Mag.


----------

